# I can't believe what I just found on Ravelry!!!



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I had made this sweater for my granddaughter; Kennedy (2) and her older sister Kyla (13) and her mother Elizabeth (39) wanted one also.
I forgot that I had written Lion brand a long time ago when I first started making these sweaters expressing my interests in different sizes as I was making Kennedy sweaters out of everything in my stash and all sizes for her to grow into as it is absolutely adorable and Liz tells me she always gets compliments on it. IT IS SO EASY TO KNIT!!!
They now have it in adults size!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Any photos???


Irish knitter said:


> I had made this sweater for my granddaughter; Kennedy (2) and her older sister Kyla (13) and her mother Elizabeth (39) wanted one also.
> I forgot that I had written Lion brand a long time ago when I first started making these sweaters expressing my interests in different sizes as I was making Kennedy sweaters out of everything in my stash and all sizes for her to grow into as it is absolutely adorable and Liz tells me she always gets compliments on it. IT IS SO EASY TO KNIT!!!
> They now have it in adults size!!!!!


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

What is the name of the pattern?


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

What sweater are you talking about?


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

What pattern are you refering to?


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I am working on it...I do not know how to do links but I'm trying.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10467.html


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

not a worry, do you have the name of the pattern and then one of us can search for it.


Irish knitter said:


> I am working on it...I do not know how to do links but I'm trying


----------



## MargaretEllen (Dec 12, 2011)

Is it just for girls or is it suitable for boys also. What name is it on Ravelry? Thanks.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

It is just for girls. There is the link for the adult. They also have this for toddlers and up to size 12 for girls. So easy!!!
Eloise eyelet cardi on Lionbrand.com

You knit all the pieces; line them up and join at the yoke. all the sewing is the two sleeves and the sides....piece of cake!! I HATE SEWING SEAMS!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you.


Irish knitter said:


> It is just for girls. There is the link for the adult. They also have this for toddlers and up to size 12 for girls. So easy!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

For future reference, if you go to the site and find the page you want, look at the top of the window. It'll have something that starts with http://www. Choose everything in that space, copy it, and then paste it into the text on KP.

Make sure you leave at least a space before and after it when you past it in. If it's at the end of a sentence, do _not_ put a period at the end! Computers read that dot in with the link, and it means something to them, and they will be convinced that the page you want has to have a dot, too, and they won't find it.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

What is the name for the children's sizes? Is it the same?


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cute


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I made two of these for my granddaughter when I was not a very experienced knitter and was impressed with how easy they were to make (although the picture that was shown with the pattern was not the same version as the instructions). I wanted to make one for myself as well and noticed that they came out with an adult version last year. I will add it to my evergrowing list. Thanks for reminding me about it. Below are pictures of the two I made for Sydney.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh, that is _really_ good looking!

I love stuff like this, that is interesting, but not overdone.

And it looks so simple to do!

You _could_ add pockets, if you wanted to. I just love pockets. You could put a narrow band of the eyelet pattern at the top edge of the pockets.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

I like that...cute sweater


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> What is the name for the children's sizes? Is it the same?


They are all under the lionbrand website under eloise cardigan. If you have problems finding one let me know...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## user102348 (Oct 5, 2013)

Bookmarked for daughter and grand daughter. Thanks.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What's the name of your pattern,you have got me interested. :?: :?: :?:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty do you pick up the sts for the sleeves?


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Another sweater to add to my pattern to do list. Thanks for posting.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I will consider this for mother/daughter sweaters


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Thank you - I've saved it and I'll definitely be doing it!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

That is cute. I love Lion Brand yarn and patterns.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern. I recently ordered a cotton blend in a light tea rose colorways that should be nice. So again thank you. I also sometimes have difficulty providing links. They can be a bit trickey. Lostarts instructions are spot-on.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern. I recently ordered a cotton blend in a light tea rose colorways that should be nice. So again thank you. I also sometimes have difficulty providing links. They can be a bit trickey. Lostarts instructions are spot-on.
Sorry about double post. Don't know how that happened.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's really pretty; I especially love the color you picked and I also like the sleeve length. It's very feminin! (sp)!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful sweaters and grand daughter as well!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing this


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

It's in my queue!


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

I've been looking for a "Mommy & me" pattern like this for my daughter and granddaughter. Thank you!


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

I made for my DGD's last year Easy pattern


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I may have just found a birthday present for my mom!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, it is a lovely sweater.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

jeannietta said:


> I made two of these for my granddaughter when I was not a very experienced knitter and was impressed with how easy they were to make (although the picture that was shown with the pattern was not the same version as the instructions). I wanted to make one for myself as well and noticed that they came out with an adult version last year. I will add it to my evergrowing list. Thanks for reminding me about it. Below are pictures of the two I made for Sydney.


Those are so sweet,jeannietta! I have a question, though.

On your TOP picture and on the picture on the Lionbrand site, the last couple rows of eyelet on the front come down quite a bit LOWER than those on the arm--well BELOW the armhole. On your BOTTOM picture, it looks as if the bottom rows of eyelet on the arm and the front both line up together-- slightly ABOVE the armhole.

So my question is did you do something differently on the second one, or is it that when you actually put the sweater on, the front eyelets drop lower for some reason? Or maybe angle of the 2nd photo just creates somewhat of an optical illusion?


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Irish knitter said:


> I had made this sweater for my granddaughter; Kennedy (2) and her older sister Kyla (13) and her mother Elizabeth (39) wanted one also.
> I forgot that I had written Lion brand a long time ago when I first started making these sweaters expressing my interests in different sizes as I was making Kennedy sweaters out of everything in my stash and all sizes for her to grow into as it is absolutely adorable and Liz tells me she always gets compliments on it. IT IS SO EASY TO KNIT!!!
> They now have it in adults size!!!!!


That's a beautiful pattern! I've been looking for an easy knit cardigan. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Jeanietta, I love your sweaters. Thanks for sharing this pattern. I've already copied it to my pattern folder.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

That is a very cute cardi. I printed the pattern last year and then decided that the way it kind of gaps open in the front wouldn't be very flattering on me with my pot belly. Sigh. I'm too old to pass it off as a pregnancy. :lol:


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Resembles the 5 hour baby sweater to me! Always loved that pattern!


----------



## mariel (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Irish Knitter,

Where would I find the pattern for sizes 8 - 12 for girls. Have three great grands that I would love to make this for. Lion Brand only has little up to size 5 and womens. Please help

Mariel


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

I like that , just bookmarked it, thanks for sharing


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks a little like this one, too....less busy in the body than the EZ. I like it a lot.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-sweater-on-two-needles-february


----------



## janda (Mar 16, 2011)

Is there a link for the children's sizes? i have the adult one....


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for this link, I printed a copy


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> It is just for girls. There is the link for the adult. They also have this for toddlers and up to size 12 for girls. So easy!!!
> Eloise eyelet cardi on Lionbrand.com
> 
> You knit all the pieces; line them up and join at the yoke. all the sewing is the two sleeves and the sides....piece of cake!! I HATE SEWING SEAMS!!


You know, it wouldn't be hard to make the fronts and back on a circular needle, seamlessly, then make each sleeve seamlessly on Magic Loop. Just leave out the seam allowances on all pieces. When you join the pieces to start the yoke, your seams are done. This is the method taught by Elizabeth Zimmerman in her book, Knitting Without Tears.


----------



## Aussieyank (Mar 3, 2013)

It is called Eloise Eyelet Cardi I just found in on the Lion Brand site free patterns.
It sounds easy enough to knit I just might try this one. I'm getting back into knitting after taking a long long brake


----------



## wendyirene (Jul 2, 2013)

I love the pattern but don't think I can buy Lion brand yarn in NZ. Can anyone suggest a substitute?


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think a cotton/acrylic blend with the same gauge in any other brand would do.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sweet cardi and just enough interest not to be a boring knit. I've added it to my favorites... and did look at the EZ one as well. I wonder if I have that magazine... and here I was just going to ditch all those old Vogues.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Very pretty & no sewing it together. Yeah


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Lovely, I have knitted this some time back and loved the finished article. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful! Thank you for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sizes 3 months through 4 years: http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80702AD.html?noImages=

Sizes 6 months through 4 years: http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80830AD.html?noImages=

Adult sizes Small through 2x: http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10467.html

Anyone wanting to make it for 5 through 12 years will have to do the math to enlarge a smaller one or reduce a larger one.


----------



## danamp (Jan 27, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fresh-picked-color-3-4-sleeve-cardigan
Different name for the very similar pattern, but fits the missing sizes.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

danamp said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fresh-picked-color-3-4-sleeve-cardigan
> Different name for the very similar pattern, but fits the missing sizes.


Yep! No working out the math necessary!
http://cache.lionbrand.com/patterns/70807AD.html


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

A beautiful sweater that would look good in all sizes.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

so cute!!!!!!!so cute!!!!so cute!!!!!!!


----------

